# Field Hunting without a layout blind



## DrakeCoot

Just wondering if anyone can give me some tips on how to field without a layout blind. I am thinking about just using a couple camo burlap blankets and zip tying some stubble for further concealment. Have any of you field hunted w/ out a layout? what were your results? Is it possible to hunt w/ out one? Do you have any other tips for comfort while sitting/laying on the ground?

I greatly appreciate any help or insight.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme

I think when a lot of us first started we hunted without layouts. Your idea of burlap with stubble straps should work out for you. Good luck!


----------



## blhunter3

Your idea works, but you will want to invest in a blind. Used ones go for pretty cheap on here.


----------



## Band Collector's

Yah or even if there is a drainage ditch in the field were you could hide works good to. I agree you should invest in layout blinds there the handiest thing for goose hunting.!

Wack Em' :sniper:


----------



## Ron Gilmore

I at times in bean fields do not use a layout, instead I use mudded burlap and put any vegatation I can on it. I have zip ties in black on the burlap to allow me to hold the stuff in place. Since the fields are wet again, a good heavy piece of plastic works well as a ground sheet and I have a piece of 4" foam to lay on. It is faster than digging down a layout to lower the profile.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND

Just crouch in the field or lay in it with camo!, got caught out of my blind of this weekend twice and shot two lessers and on greater


----------



## wingaddict

the way some of you talk, you'd think a goose wasnt killed before the invention of the layout blind. :roll: ( Probably because most of you weren't old enough to remember those days)

Get some burlap, mud it, and attach some stubble. lay in fence row, ditch or slough edge, or just wear camo head to toe an cover yourself with a decoy. Layouts are ultra comfy and work great if hidded well, but I'd bet as the season wears on, the guy that can stay concealed without one will finish more birds.


----------



## motherduckers3

Me and some of my buddies picked up some super mag decoys and we use them for our cover. Because they are so big they can cover 70 % of your body, i would suggest some burlap or camo netting to cover your feet, other than that it works great, we limited out last weekend doing it!


----------



## T Shot

wingaddict said:


> the way some of you talk, you'd think a goose wasnt killed before the invention of the layout blind. :roll: ( Probably because most of you weren't old enough to remember those days)
> 
> Get some burlap, mud it, and attach some stubble. lay in fence row, ditch or slough edge, or just wear camo head to toe an cover yourself with a decoy. Layouts are ultra comfy and work great if hidded well, but I'd bet as the season wears on, the guy that can stay concealed without one will finish more birds.


 :withstupid:

I try not to use a layout if possible. Although I know that isn't an option for most of you with pro staff aspirations...


----------



## bigbear13

When it comes to concealment in the field, sometimes less is more. In the past 15 years, my brother and I have gotten itchy and purchased layout blinds two separate times, only to sell them off and go back to laying on the ground. Right now, we use Real Geese Silhouettes to surround where we are laying. Remember that generally, geese don't work down like mallards do, they are usually coming much lower on the horizon so concealment from the top isn't nearly as important as concealment from the side. Here is a pic of what has worked for us over the past 10 years. You can see the camo blanket below my brothers knees. Obviously when the geese are coming, we're laying down and looking around and between the silos. This has proven extremely effective for us, plus it keeps you light and mobile. Thousands of geese are alive today because they were feeding where guys couldn't drive the truck out and unload layout blinds.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Good advice bigbear13 :beer:


----------



## davenport wa.

try bushing up on the egde of the field, or try setting up under the trees, boo


----------



## Buck25

T Shot said:


> wingaddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> the way some of you talk, you'd think a goose wasnt killed before the invention of the layout blind. :roll: ( Probably because most of you weren't old enough to remember those days)
> 
> Get some burlap, mud it, and attach some stubble. lay in fence row, ditch or slough edge, or just wear camo head to toe an cover yourself with a decoy. Layouts are ultra comfy and work great if hidded well, but I'd bet as the season wears on, the guy that can stay concealed without one will finish more birds.
> 
> 
> 
> :withstupid:
> 
> I try not to use a layout if possible. Although I know that isn't an option for most of you with pro staff aspirations...
Click to expand...

I'm the complete opposite, if you have a layout and can conceal it well why not use it? much more comfortable than the ground. In some instances your better off without one but ive grown pretty fond of my layouts and its nice not having to dress in camo all the time when your in a rush


----------



## lesserhunter

^^^killen in the shoes hoody and blue jeans, the story of most of the 2010 season


----------



## ramban

They say an animal has enough brains to tan its own hide. Ive had good luck doing it using pig brains, its easy, and it makes real nice leather. A pig hunter ran an online business selling pig hunting DVDs internationally.


----------



## fox412

Rock piles baby. Slew edges. I hunt with a guy who is just to big to put in a blind. Some times we will cover him with burlap. 
We have found the best concealment to be rock piles, fence lines, slew edges and sometimes getting a couple rows back into an adjoining field that has crops like corn or sunflowers.


----------



## WingedShooter7

We use blinds 80% of the time we hunt, rarely ever do we sit in the decoys. We normally sit 10-15 yards off to the side of the spread if the wind is blowing well enough you shoot them side ways, or upwind of the spread and shoot them coming into them. Even with an amazing hide they somehow can still pick you out of the decoys in certain situations. We actually shot a limit one morning sitting about 15 yards away from the decoys using a creek background to break the outline of the blinds. The stubble was no taller than 3 inches and the geese somehow never picked us out. I think using a blind is not only more effective but more comfortable. The other 20% of the time we use fence lines with tall weeds etc and shoot them like above, 10-15 yards, away. We only run about 10 dozen decoys max anytime during the year so that may have to do with it. Hunted a spread of 50 dozen FFD's with 8 people sitting in the decoys and we landed birds right at the boot beg. Its all about the situation, such as how pressured and stale the birds are, amount of birds in the area, and whether you are hunting the X or trafficing IMO.

Burlap suits work well too, have shot geese laying on the ground in those before. Just isn't very comfortable when you may have to sit there all morning before the birds fly.


----------



## blhunter3

If I can't use a blind I won't go. I hate pass shooting geese and I hate laying on the ground. I have yet to feel like the blinds flaired birds. I would rather be comforable in a blind then uncomfortable laying on the ground, or standing in fence rows.


----------



## WingedShooter7

blhunter3 said:


> If I can't use a blind I won't go. I hate pass shooting geese and I hate laying on the ground. I have yet to feel like the blinds flaired birds. I would rather be comforable in a blind then uncomfortable laying on the ground, or standing in fence rows.


Not necessarily pass shooting them if your in a fence row... I've shot them locked up coming over us in the fence closer sometimes than I ever have in a blind.


----------



## blhunter3

Hard to beat landed and point blank in the spread and in the blinds, when your in a fence line.


----------



## TL1FAAT

I am a fan of blinds and use them 95% of the time. Even if you are going to sit on a fence line, brush in your blind and lay there.

One particular hunt comes to mind, we set our spread 40 yards from a grass field break. between the grass and the spread was a small valley. We watched the geese the night before and they would follow the contour of the land, flying no more than 10 yards above where we were going to hide. We figured no need for blinds, the grass supplied plenty of cover.

The following morning we set up, the wind was perfect, weatherman said it would blow NNW 10-15mph all day. First flock came in and set up perfect, easy pickings at 15 yards! As we were waiting for the flight to get into full swing, the wind continued to change. Next line of geese set up further down the field, sailing low over the grass line, and out of range. Each string slid further and further down the field and eventually set up over a black field with zero cover. We went from 10-15 yard shots to 40 yard shots or no shots! Had we brushed our blinds in we would have been able to move into the field to try and get closer. It was a frustrating hunt but a learning experience. Blinds provide comfort and mobility which i feel are very important.


----------

